
Bamboo: Lua web framework based on Mongrel2, ZeroMQ and NoSQL - areski
https://github.com/daogangtang/bamboo
======
agopaul
One thing that I don't understand is why Mongrel2 didn't really took off in
the webserver world. It seems a complete product and the concept behind it is
very nice.

Plus, it doesn't need any external module to work with a specific language,
given that ZeroMQ is used to communicate with the backend.

~~~
marktangotango
My hypothesis is because of zeromq, I basically have to code a zeromq client
as the backend. This is not convenient; I don't get to use any of the existing
frameworks in my ecosystem. Plus since zeromq messages are defined by length,
I've always wondered how one would stream data in the response, ie one would
have to know the response size before sending back thru to mongrel2.

If anyone has experience with using mongrel2, I'd love to hear, I have not
been interested enough to go research it myself however.

~~~
agopaul
Well, there are already libraries which abstracts the ZeroMQ layer with
Request/Response interfaces.

A few months ago I hacked a bit with a Zend Framework 1 application and
Mongrel2 and it worked well, although zf1 is not the best example given the
fact that it was designed to work in a classic mod_php environment where the
PHP process doesn't keep its state between requests.

~~~
danudey
At first blush, it didn't seem implausible to write a ZeroMQ SAPI, like PHP-
FPM, or to modify an existing SAPI (e.g. FPM) to consume ZeroMQ sockets. I was
actually really excited to see where people would take that.

What I realized later was that it didn't happen because a lot of PHP is
deployed to shared/managed hosts, and people willing/able to deploy code like
Mongrel2 are unlikely to be using PHP. The venn diagram of 'people capable of
building out a PHP SAPI' and 'people interested in bleeding-edge
experimentation like Mongrel2' doesn't overlap enough to produce results.

------
ealexhudson
It's a lot like [http://www.photon-project.com/](http://www.photon-
project.com/) from what I can see, although different data storage.

I loved the idea of Photon. Never actually tried it, but it is a really nice
idea.

------
tomaac
Not to be confused with Atlassian Bamboo
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo](https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo)

~~~
ExpiredLink
Their lawyers will not be confused.

------
oblio
I see that this project mentions an "ORM" for Redis. I have two somewhat naive
questions:

First of all, as far as I know, Redis is not relational, so O _R_ M seems kind
of dubious. Secondly: is Redis suited as the main, persistent storage for an
application?

I had the impression that it is more of a memcached replacement with more
complex data structures than an actual database.

~~~
daurnimator
It's about as useful as recent "nosql" databases such as mongo or rethinkdb in
that role; except that it's limited to available ram.

------
vasquque
NoSQL not included like [http://tarantool.org](http://tarantool.org), more
correctly name with Redis than NoSQL.

------
Lancey
I'd like to see it in action, but two of the four example sites seem to be
down and one just gives me a blank page.

------
alexband
it powered a chinese startup called meiqia,
[http://meiqia.com](http://meiqia.com)

